# Rusty has passed



## Rusty (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys, I know it's been forever since I've been on RO but I thought this place would be the best to reach out. Rusty has passed away at the age of 10. It seems he went in his sleep. I found him in the same spot that I saw him in when I left for work. He seemed so peaceful. I am now worried about Akira. She's been with Rusty for about 5 or 6 years now and was bonded from day 1. I'm not sure how rabbits grieve, or how they deal with being alone after their partner dies. Is there anything I can do to comfort her more? She has never been bonded to me, she barely lets me pet her. I just want to make sure she is ok as she's getting pretty old too. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Here's Rusty the day before.


----------



## stevesmum (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm so very sorry.. Hope you are doing ok.
I would keep an eye on her and make sure she continues to eat and drink enough, sometimes when bunnies grieve they can get a bit ill. That happened to my Steve after miss bun passed away. Otherwise just try and be there any way she will let you. Spoil her a bit.


----------



## pani (Jun 17, 2015)

Binky free, Rusty. ray: Thinking of Akira and you.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 18, 2015)

Binky free rusty&#127752;
I'm sorry got your loss at lest he
Died knowing people loved and cared for him


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 18, 2015)

sincere condolence(s) for the both of you ..

may rusty binky w/ the rest of our loved one(s) awaiting US =0)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 18, 2015)

We're so sorry for your loss. Most of our "herd" is above 8 years old so this is constantly on our minds too. Just give extra love and attention. Binky free Rusty, you are greatly loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm very sorry :c at least he died a non painful death and with people he loved and loved him.Binky in Rabbit heaven Rusty


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the support! Akira seems to be doing better this week and is more responsive to pets.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jun 23, 2015)

R.I.P Rusty. He was a gorgeous boy and passed knowing that he was very much loved and cared for. 

Wishing you and Akira all the best &#10084;


----------

